# Notary Public in Barcelona for United States documents?



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

I need to get a signature on a document notarized for United States purposes. In the US, even many local government offices will perform this service for $3/page.

I know that the US Consulate General in Barcelona offers this service, with advance appointment (the first is presently ~ten days out) for $50 !!

Is there a US Notary in Barcelona who is more readily available and rather cheaper please?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

libove said:


> I need to get a signature on a document notarized for United States purposes. In the US, even many local government offices will perform this service for $3/page.
> 
> I know that the US Consulate General in Barcelona offers this service, with advance appointment (the first is presently ~ten days out) for $50 !!
> 
> ...


When you say you need a signature on a document, what exactly do you mean? If you want for example, a photocopy of yoru passport notorising as genuine then any notary will do this for probably less than 10€. 

If you are looking for someone to confirm that the US notary mark is authentic then I doubt a Spanish notary will do this. A few months ago I needed a UK document signed by my UK accountant notarising for acceptance here in Spain. They wouldnt accept the accountant seal was genuine but a Spanish notary refused to do anything bevause he said the same "how can I confirm this is genuine". I ended up sending the document to a UK notary in London who was able to verify the details on it and seal it. THEN I had to get a Hague Apostille done in the UK (which the notary aranged), and then have a sworn translation into Spanish once the documents came back to me.

All in all with notary and couriers, and translations it cost me over 200€.

If it is something complexed you may be better paying the embassy to do it for you!


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Steve, thanks for your reply.

What I need is someone to notarize (put their US-recognized Notary Public seal mark on) a document, after watching me sign the document, to affirm that it was indeed me who signed it. That's all. They're not saying anything about the document or anything on it, other than that the signature belongs to a human who had proof of identity to match the signature.

Cheers,
-Jay



steve_in_spain said:


> When you say you need a signature on a document, what exactly do you mean? If you want for example, a photocopy of yoru passport notorising as genuine then any notary will do this for probably less than 10€.
> 
> If you are looking for someone to confirm that the US notary mark is authentic then I doubt a Spanish notary will do this. A few months ago I needed a UK document signed by my UK accountant notarising for acceptance here in Spain. They wouldnt accept the accountant seal was genuine but a Spanish notary refused to do anything bevause he said the same "how can I confirm this is genuine". I ended up sending the document to a UK notary in London who was able to verify the details on it and seal it. THEN I had to get a Hague Apostille done in the UK (which the notary aranged), and then have a sworn translation into Spanish once the documents came back to me.
> 
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

libove said:


> Hi Steve, thanks for your reply.
> 
> What I need is someone to notarize (put their US-recognized Notary Public seal mark on) a document, after watching me sign the document, to affirm that it was indeed me who signed it. That's all. They're not saying anything about the document or anything on it, other than that the signature belongs to a human who had proof of identity to match the signature.
> 
> ...


when my OH needed a US notary seal he was told that the only possible way to do this was to go to a US embassy

in the end he waited until his next trip to the US


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> when my OH needed a US notary seal he was told that the only possible way to do this was to go to a US embassy
> 
> in the end he waited until his next trip to the US


yeah i think that if its for the purposes of the US authorities then the embassy is the best if nnot only way to go. if you were a brit it would be easier, there are many many british registered lawyers working all over spain and this would be easy, but i feel possibly far less US ones.

I once had the british conssulate give me a certified photocopy of my passsport incase I got stopped by the police (not wanting to carry the original) and he charged me about 50€ (something a notary here later told me woud have been 4€ jaja) but such is life.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

libove said:


> Hi Steve, thanks for your reply.
> 
> What I need is someone to notarize (put their US-recognized Notary Public seal mark on) a document, after watching me sign the document, to affirm that it was indeed me who signed it. That's all. They're not saying anything about the document or anything on it, other than that the signature belongs to a human who had proof of identity to match the signature.
> 
> ...


The problem you are running into is that the attestation of signatures function is unique to notaries in the US. And, like many other things, notaries are one of those functions that is regulated at the state or local level (often the county level) in the US.

Other than at the Embassy/Consulate there normally aren't any US notaries outside the US, unless possibly at the offices of a US company that keeps someone's notary registration going for their own in-house convenience while the employee is working overseas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

